
Why College Is Never Coming Back - creolabs
https://www.forbes.com/sites/stephenmcbride1/2020/07/21/why-college-is-never-coming-back
======
socialdemocrat
Agree with a lot of what is written in the article but the dig at socialism
was bizarre. The author speaks of Ballooning college costs and socialism in
the same breath.

Yes I know he did not say they where related. But it is odd to see somebody
slamming socialism while failing to see how these ballooning college costs is
a feature of capitalism.

Socialist inspired countries don’t have expensive education. It is cheaper in
large part because there isn’t a profit motive in trying to squeeze as much
money out of students as possible. Rather education is driven by the desire of
the state to get as qualified and well educated people as possible.

